# How loose should a Maxpedition sling or backpack wear against your back?



## ledmitter_nli (Mar 6, 2013)

Either I'm too short for my Maxpedition Noatak, or there's supposed to be a fist sized space in between the upper half of the pack and your back?

Are slings supposed to hug close to the body or just droop loose?


----------



## buds224 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have the Kodiak and it used to be the same way for me. Tightening the sling alleviated the problem and distributes the weight better. I'm hoping you haven't maxed out the tightness of the sling yet.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Mar 7, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I have the Kodiak and it used to be the same way for me. Tightening the sling alleviated the problem and distributes the weight better. I'm hoping you haven't maxed out the tightness of the sling yet.



Checked out the Kodiak. That is a huge sling bag.  Doesn't your shoulder trapezius ache wearing it?


----------



## MatthewSB (Mar 7, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Either I'm too short for my Maxpedition Noatak, or there's supposed to be a fist sized space in between the upper half of the pack and your back?
> 
> Are slings supposed to hug close to the body or just droop loose?



I sold my Sitka because it didn't hang right and I tried everything and could not get it to work.

There's a reason backpacks have had two straps for thelast couple hundred years.

I do dig my Maxpedition Larkspur messenger bag though. I can carry everything that I had in the sling bag, but it's more comfortable and it works equally well over either shoulder.


----------

